# Folding tray table.



## dollis (Dec 28, 2008)

I have seen several of these that fold flat and made out of all wood and the top folds down to the sides and the legs fold together. (hope that was not as clearer mud). Anyone know where to get some plans for them?

http://tables-bases-tops.com/Solid-Wood-TV-Tray.htm


----------



## AZ Termite (Dec 20, 2008)

Here, check this one out. http://www.freepartytrayplans.com/ptray_1.htm


----------

